# Spare key?



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

Ordered a new Cruze and it should be here in about a month. Just wondering if the Cruze comes with any sort of spare key? I live in Wisconsin so letting your car warm up is a must. I went with a manual transmission so remote start wasn't an option but I also don't want my car running at work with the keys in the ignition and the doors unlocked. So basically I'm wondering if it comes with a spare or if I will need to order one.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

It does come with 2 key fobs. Being the switchblade style I would be surprised if you would get just a manual key cut. They will give you a code to have additional keys made at the dealer.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply guys.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

or you can get remote start.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I have never been much for carrying more than just a couple of keys on a key ring so even the switchblade key fob is probably going to feel like I have a brick in my pocket so an after market remote starter key chain plus the switchblade fob in my pocket is out of the question.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I was thinking that there would be no way I would be smart enough to remember if I had had the car in neutral or not. With my luck I'd remote start the car and it would be out there playing bumper-cars in the lot and end up wheels up in a truck well.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

TSURacing said:


> I was thinking that there would be no way I would be smart enough to remember if I had had the car in neutral or not. With my luck I'd remote start the car and it would be out there playing bumper-cars in the lot and end up wheels up in a truck well.


You are wrong about the remote starter on manual transmission! I have two cars with remote starters, one has manual, and the second one has automatic transmission. The remote for manual transmission was 375$ with professional installation. You have to preset your car in the parking if you want to have remote starter in the morning. What means this? This means that you have to: let the engine idling, put the stick in neutral position, engage the parking brake, push the remote control twice (depending of the model) to activate the starter, wait 3 seconds and after the parking lights show up, take the key out and leave the car. The car engine is going to stop just when you close the door. Look your car now and go in your house, the starter is armed! If you are not doing all the procedure the starter is not activated so no risk to accidentally start your car and to hit something. It was hard for me to find a professional company to put this starter on my car because everybody is avoiding working a bit more. They are saying because of “liability” but with all the safety features that the starter has it is no chance to harm anything!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never heard of that, that is pretty cool. It is alot more involved, but it has to be to make it idiot proof. That is what I would need, because I am a fairly resourceful idiot when it comes to screwing stuff up . Sounds like Ninety8NeonACR has a path to get what he needs. 
What brand and model do you have for your manual trans car? Give him a pace to start.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

TSURacing said:


> What brand and model do you have for your manual trans car? Give him a pace to start.


The remote starter I have is AVITAL 4113. You can find it under avital web side. The problem was to find somebody who wanted to install it. I did myself the installation of the remote starter on my other car with automatic transmission but for the manual transmission was too many wires to cut, bypass, etc, so I decided to go to the proff. And I found Xtreme Vehicle Design. Unfortunately they are a little far from his area, in Noblesville, IN. I had the appointment on a Saturday morning and in two hours they were done! The main issue with the remote is the initial tuning. Depending of the weather conditions you may want to adjust the way the engine it is starting. I mean the time (seconds) or the amps. To avoid multiple travels over there, I taught myself how to adjust these parameters. Once you adjust them you don’t need to change anymore. The good thing is that even your initial start is not going to be long enough for engine to launch, the starter is going to initiate automatically another sequence. This happening to me just under 0 degree outside temperature. You can set also the idling time from 6 to 24 minutes (I put maximum) and even you forget about the car, don’t worry, it is safe! You can check with these guys, they are really professional. If somebody else knows another company like this around MI, please let me know!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> Ordered a new Cruze and it should be here in about a month. Just wondering if the Cruze comes with any sort of spare key? I live in Wisconsin so letting your car warm up is a must.


I live in Milwaukee, WI. I have an unheated garage. I never let my car warm up at idle. Hard on the oil with cold fuel dilution and just ruins the gas mileage with warming up at idle. The mileage is zero miles per gallon at zero miles per hour . Warming up at idle is so "old school" and so Wisconsin. With modern oils and modern engine design, not necessary. 

I just drive gently until temp gauge and or heater output indicates all is warm. Gentle shifts, no mashing the throttle, etc. Mileage is soooo much better and I think the car warms up faster . But, I have heated seats, so my behind feels just warm and toasty!  Takes about 2 minutes for car to get warm while driving.

RGM


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

montgom626 said:


> I live in Milwaukee, WI. I have an unheated garage. I never let my car warm up at idle. Hard on the oil with cold fuel dilution and just ruins the gas mileage with warming up at idle. The mileage is zero miles per gallon at zero miles per hour . Warming up at idle is so "old school" and so Wisconsin. With modern oils and modern engine design, not necessary.
> 
> I just drive gently until temp gauge and or heater output indicates all is warm. Gentle shifts, no mashing the throttle, etc. Mileage is soooo much better and I think the car warms up faster . But, I have heated seats, so my behind feels just warm and toasty!  Takes about 2 minutes for car to get warm while driving.
> 
> RGM


Well, you have garage and heated seats. I’m idling the car not because the engine&oil, but because I hate to drive in a refrigerator! If is very cold, then 10-15 minutes of idling make a huge difference! Gas millage going down? Definitely, but if you want to drive comfortable and safe you may want to spend a couple bucks when is really cold outside. Rarely I am using the remote starter in the summer, but should be a really hot day!


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I would have to scrape the inside of my windows if I didn't let my car warm up.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> I would have to scrape the inside of my windows if I didn't let my car warm up.


now that is cold.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Well, you have garage and heated seats.


UR right. It was so selfish of me not to consider your plight 
Being garageless SUCKS


----------

